# Newcastle California



## Kevin (Sep 25, 2014)

Anyone near Newcastle? If you want to remove a claro walnut from someone's backyard (and are able) let me know.


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 25, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Anyone near Newcastle? If you want to remove a claro walnut from someone's backyard (and are able) let me know.



I'm just curious, I don't live near Newcastle, is the whole tree Claro walnut or is it a grafted walnut tree with Claro stump?


----------



## Kevin (Sep 25, 2014)

I don't really know yet that's the reason I need to talk to someone in or near Newcastle that can meet with the homeowner.


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 26, 2014)

Darn...I'm too far away...2,910 mi, 42 hours....I just checked with my buddy in truckee and he said he can't, cuz he moved back to vegas....sorry man....he said he woulda helped, it's only about an hour away.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 26, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> cuz he moved back to vegas....sorry man....he said he woulda helped, it's only about an hour away.



Close call. 



manbuckwal said:


> is the whole tree Claro walnut or is it a grafted walnut tree with Claro stump?



I didn't catch this the first time. Methinks the California Claro aficionado got one over on the ignorant Texan; isn't the claro only below the graft line?


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 26, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Close call.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't catch this the first time. Methinks the California Claro aficionado got one over on the ignorant Texan; isn't the claro only below the graft line?



Juglans Hindsii, Juglans Californica
Is actually a particular species of Black Walnut that is/was grafted onto English, Harltey, and other walnut trees to create a sturdier tree. Below the graft line is Claro and the grafting can create some phenomal figure . The English above and near the graft will sometimes have awesome figure as well . A lot of new orchards (last 15-20 years had changed to some other species for grafting and the trees are failing .

There are trees that are entirely Claro, but not many OG left .

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

